# Solved: Win 7 install No Drives Found!!! (SATA)



## eddieraver1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Hi, Im trying to do a fresh install on Windows 7 on my new system and during the install process its telling me that it cant find my hard drive, i have the option of installing drivers, but i cant find anything that will work, including the chipset driver cd. the machines specs are -

Intel i5
2gb Kingstion 1333mhz
Intel DP55WB mobo
Western Digital 3200AAKS - 320 GB - SATA-300
Windows 7 home premium

I have changed the bios option for sata to IDE then ACHI and even RAID but it doesnt make any difference, im installing the OS off a USB dvd drive.

This is really p1ssing me off!!!!!


----------



## LauraMJ (Mar 18, 2004)

eddieraver1,

Please refrain from using any off-color language in the tech forums. 

Thank you.


----------



## dvk01 (Dec 14, 2002)

That is the problem USB drive as an install

the bios recognizes usb drives but windows installers don't and think that it is not in the computer

haven't you got an Ide or sata dvd drive inbuilt in the computer 

does the bios recognize the hd or not
which version of windows 7 32 bit or 64 bit


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

I had a similar problem with the install via usb. 
Install from the DVD failed with an error.

After all else failed I copied the iso to hard drive and started the install from the current OS, XP.

That worked.


----------



## eddieraver1 (Dec 12, 2009)

I have an ide cd rom (from my old pc) and the mobo only has slots for SATA, its the 64 bit version of W7. The bios does recognise the hard drive and its in SATA port 0 although i have tried it in all SATA ports on the mobo and its the same issue.

Cyber tech > did you upgrade the OS from XP to W7? i read that wasnt possible or can you do a refresh install from XP?

I have a copy of XP 64 so i could try that


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

First of all cd rom won't work as the install disk is a dvd. And you are right you cannot upgrade XP to Windows 7 and I too am puzzled how Cybertech installed Win7 from Windows XP unless they created a 2nd partition and transferred copy of the dvd there to install from, but I still don't see how that would work.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

There is a wy to install Win 7 from a flash or thumb drive Read here http://blogs.technet.com/aviraj/archive/2009/02/01/installing-windows-7-using-usb-thumb-drive.aspx I have not tried it yet but it my help you.


----------



## cybertech (Apr 16, 2002)

*eddieraver1*

I did not use the upgrade, I used custom following this *Microsoft* instruction set. It appears a clean install.

More specific *Using the Custom installation option without formatting the hard disk* . It did create the Windows.old folder which I have now removed.

I was using XP 32 and installed W7 32. From what I could find on using 64 bit it will benefit if you have more than 2 GB Ram. I have 2 GB in that machine so I selected to install 32bit.

I don't know why you couldn't start with XP 64 but perhaps other do.

*Rich-M* No second partition.

*dustyjay* That did not work for me. I think the mother board was too old and did not see the usb thumbdrive


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

Here is another link that gives you the instructions in a video http://blogs.zdnet.com/BTL/?p=27750&tag=content;col1


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

The thumb drive is assuming that you can boot from USB I guess. If your system is not bootable from USB then I don't know. There are DVD drives out there really cheap. and I know Walmart has a 22X Lite-on burner for sale at $39


----------



## eddieraver1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Since Win7 has an issue with the USB dvd drive (possibly), i would have though it would have a similar problem installing from a usb drive? think ill try xp 64 first and then try to run the Win7 install.


----------



## crjdriver (Jan 2, 2001)

Newegg has a LiteOn dvd burner for all of $29. I would just pick one up and be done with the problem.


----------



## eddieraver1 (Dec 12, 2009)

Ok! I got it sorted!! I downloaded Gparted onto a USB drive and recreated and formatted the HDD partition. W7 now sees it and is installing. Thanks alot guys.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

Works for me, good one!
dustjay, good lead also...I never knew that could be done.


----------



## dustyjay (Jan 24, 2003)

I had to search for that. I read about it on a WIndows Secrets newsletterabout 3 weeks or so ago. The Video link I saw originally there. I googled for the other link. It seemed to me to be a good bit of information at the time.


----------



## Rich-M (May 3, 2006)

dustyjay said:


> I had to search for that. I read about it on a WIndows Secrets newsletterabout 3 weeks or so ago. The Video link I saw originally there. I googled for the other link. It seemed to me to be a good bit of information at the time.


I agree...and sometimes so tough to remember something and then find it when you want to!


----------

